# Welcome to the world. . . .



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Davy Hollow's Morpheus!
aka Mo 

Yeah, we were hoping for a girl, and we were thinking she had twins. But what a surprise when this lil' booger popped out!! It was a long morning, from about 7:30 until he was born at noon I sat out with her. She was showing lots of signs, even contracting occasionally. But it wasn't until 11am that she actually really buckled down and pushed.

He presented normally, head and feet first. I helped by pulling a bit when she contracted but for the most part she did it all on her own.

Mom and baby are doing fine. Guess we'll have to wait until next year for a girl :GAAH: :GAAH: :help: :hair: :GAAH:

Wet picture:








Dry Pictures:
















































lookie those big feet!!

Alpine people:
I think he's considered a two-tone chamoise since he doesn't have black hindquarters. Correct me if I'm wrong.  
He'll be for sale, $300 registered buck, 150$ registered wether, $100 unregistered wether


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* :leap:

He's adorable!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats on a healthy baby!! He sure is cute.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

He's a beauty! Looks like his mama has a nice big udder!  Congrats!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

His handsome  Grats :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...how sweet!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! He is a cutie!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!! How cute! Sorry you didn't get your doeling, but atleast everything went okay and Lissa/Mo are healthy


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, he is a two-tone chamoisee. He's so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute congrats!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations! He is a cutie.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Ohhh he is just so cutee!!! Congrats on your new bouncing baby boy. :laugh: 

I have a doe that'll probably give me a huge single buckling too,even though she looks big enough for quads. :GAAH:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Is that your good doe? I mean all yours are good, but you have one
exceptional one if I remember right.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

yes that is my good doe 
Like you said, they are all good, but she's my best, plus the others cant be registered with ADGA

He's a handsome lil' booger. I really wish he was a girl, but I guess we'll just have to wait another year . . . at least lol


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

DavyHollow said:


> yes that is my good doe
> Like you said, they are all good, but she's my best, plus the others cant be registered with ADGA
> 
> He's a handsome lil' booger. I really wish he was a girl, but I guess we'll just have to wait another year . . . at least lol


I know the feeling. I think Jesse Goats needs to buy that buckling. 
Jesse?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*cough* that would be cool *cough*


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

oh those cute bucklings tend to be mischievous and love trouble...he has that look to me..i got what i wanted when i prayed for a buckling this year, but he is a stinker for sure!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:stars: Look at that sneaky face of his <33


----------

